# ORION 425-HCCA COMPETITION HIGH CURRENT 4 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER OLD SCHOOL AMP



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

ORION 425-HCCA COMPETITION HIGH CURRENT 4 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER OLD SCHOOL AMP On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORION-425-HCCA-COMPETITION-HIGH-CURRENT-4-CHANNEL-AMPLIFIER-OLD-SCHOOL-AMP/173735777557?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Got two of em very cool GLWS


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for including board pics. At that price, you definitely should for an amp like this. 

Do we know what is up with the one rail cap that is different? Usually, if you're going to do one, you do all eight of them. And it looks like the DIN caps haven't been done either (maybe I'm mistaken) - these are usually the first ones to replace. Do you have any info on the service history?

Thank you, beautiful amp.


----------

